# Übers Netzwerk ins Internet



## Olli-Web (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe im Netzwerk das TCP/IP Protokoll und möchte mit anderen computern auch ins netz, bei denen ist auch alles richtig eingereichtet, nur der internet computer gibt das Internet nicht "frei". wie macht man das?
gruß
olli


----------



## JoelH (12. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

ich benutz auf meinem 'routerrechner' dieses kleine Script =>

```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```


----------



## Olli-Web (12. Oktober 2003)

*Wie binde ich das skript ein?*

Hallo,
wie binde ich das skript ein?
gruß
olli


----------



## JoelH (12. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

einfach als Shellscript laufen lassen, wie sonst ?


----------



## Caliterra (13. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du ein wenig gesucht hättest, hättest Du auch ein paar Hinweise und Links gefunden.

Hier noch einmal: http://www.windows-netzwerke.de

und dort nach ICS oder Internetverbindungsfreigabe suchen.


----------



## Tim C. (13. Oktober 2003)

@JoelH: Wir sind hier nicht im Linuxforum, aber kann jedem mal passieren 

Ansonsten hat Caliterra schon den richtigen Ansatz genannt. Entweder du lässt einen Software Router laufen, dann kommen die anderen Rechner nur ins Internet wenn der Internetrechner an ist und mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Oder wenn du sowieso schon ein Netzwerk auf Basis von Twisted Pair Kabeln hast und einen DSL oder sonstiges Breitbandanschluss, dann empfiehlt sich evtl. die Anschaffung eines Hardware Routers.


----------

